# Manuales de celulares



## nene_sabroso (Jul 25, 2006)

hola bueno saben soy estudiante de mantenimiento y reparacion de celulares moviles bueno en si recien tome los cursos y quisiera que me ayuden a encontrar paginas de manuales tecnicos sobre toda clase de moviles fallas comunes fallas de software y hardware posibles soluciones etc por favor se los agradecere mucho gracias


----------



## rusbel (Jul 25, 2006)

comunicate conmigo y te soporto eb celulares lo que quieras
atte. carlos


----------



## deniselias (May 29, 2009)

rusbel dijo:
			
		

> comunicate conmigo y te soporto eb celulares lo que quieras
> atte. carlos


hola soy nuevo en esto  y estoy interesado en esosplanos, te lo agradeceria si me pudieras ayudar


----------



## Barry Lyndon (May 29, 2009)

Visiten  http://www.lumeamobila.ro/manuale.php  gran cant.de información.


----------



## higuita (Oct 14, 2009)

Amigo shrak mobile es la mejor


----------



## plba00 (Oct 21, 2009)

socio mira postea lo q necesitas pq lo tengo todo en maquina dime modelos, y marcas para poderte ayudar y tener una nocion de lo q necesitas ok

saludos postea


----------



## higuita (Oct 23, 2017)

plba00 dijo:


> socio mira postea lo q necesitas pq lo tengo todo en maquina dime modelos, y marcas para poderte ayudar y tener una nocion de lo q necesitas ok
> 
> saludos postea


amigo buenos dias necesito de huawei y625 o similar gracias


----------

